# Pope named 'Best Dressed Man of 2013'



## Davey Jones (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh gimme a break will ya,he wears all white and practically the same white outfit everyday including that beanie cap. Is it because he now wears red shoes that got him the prize or is it that pointy hat ( mitre).

(born a Catholic,served 2 years as an alter boy.)


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

WHOSE LIST CAME UP WITH THAT???  You must be kidding!  Ridiculous!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> WHOSE LIST CAME UP WITH THAT??? You must be kidding! Ridiculous!!



[h=3]Pope wins unexpected honor: Best Dressed Man 2013[/h]New York Daily News-50 minutes ago
Fresh from being named Time's Person of the Year, the pontiff has been awarded the title of *Best Dressed* Man 2013, by *Esquire* magazine.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

It's laughable to me....my apologies to Catholics if I'm offending.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey, if Obama can get the Nobel Peace Prize then the Pope can be Best Dressed.

I hear Miley Cyrus is up for sainthood, too ...


----------



## That Guy (Dec 30, 2013)

*"(The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes"*


Oh I used to be disgusted
and now I try to be amused.
But since their wings have got rusted,
you know, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.
But when they told me 'bout their side of the bargain,
that's when I knew that I could not refuse.
And I won't get any older, now the angels wanna wear my red shoes.
I was watching while you're dancing away.
Our love got fractured in the echo and sway.
How come everybody wants to be your friend?
You know that it still hurts me just to say it.


Oh, I know that she's disgusted (oh why's that)
Cause she's feeling so abused. (oh that's too bad)
She gets tired of the lust, (oh I'm so sad)
but it's so hard to refuse.
How can you say that I'm too old,
when the angels have stolen my red shoes.


Oh, I said "I'm so happy, I could die."
She said "Drop dead," then left with another guy.
That's what you get if you go chasing after vengeance.
Ever since you got me punctured this has been my sentence.
Oh I used to be disgusted
and now I try to be amused.
But since their wings have got rusted,
you know, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.
Red shoes, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.

                            -- Elvis Costello


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

THAT GUY....what happened to Elvis Costello?  Is he still with us?  I could GOOGLE, but you're obviously a big fan and I'm thinking you may know...and it's easier than googling. (wink!)


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

_I feel whoever decided this must have been hallucinating from the methane gas when he chose the Pope, i feel this lady should have been in the running , with a good chance of winning too_


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess we can start with the worst dresed person.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

_Nope i disagree there Davey, for a woman of her age she is always dressed beautifully_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 30, 2013)

That Guy said:


> *"(The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes"*
> 
> 
> Oh I used to be disgusted
> ...



:wtf:???...Guess ya had to be there.

Jilly..I agree with you on the queen.  I miss seeing people dressed nicely, instead of like they slept in their grunge clothes for a month and forgot to shave and wash their hair.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Nope i disagree there Davey, for a woman of her age she is always dressed beautifully_



She's never been pretty, but she dresses like a Queen.  Davey, it's a girl thing!


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I feel whoever decided this must have been hallucinating from the methane gas when he chose the Pope, i feel this lady should have been in the running , with a good chance of winning too_



I get so angry that you continue to post my picture.  Enough already!:stop:


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> She's never been pretty, but she dresses like a Queen. Davey, it's a girl thing!




Oh all right....lets try this one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it should go to Matt Lauer ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

_I hear this guy was runner up to the Pope_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

_Katy wrote._  I get so angry that you continue to post my picture. Enough already!

_*Sorry Katy we think you are such a sexpot we can't help but put your photo on here all the time, get used to it*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

I think that photo should be voted as the SeniorForums.com mascot!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

_Oh yes Phil i agree it does have a certain amount of class doesn't it_


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I hear this guy was runner up to the Pope_




His big ole belly makes his "you know whats" look so tiny.  I agree, tho, he's a real hunk of burnin' love and has to be a close runner up on best dressed....and being in all white makes the competition even greater.  I'm feeling the excitement of suspense and the choice has already been made!  Bummer!


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I think it should go to Matt Lauer ...
> 
> View attachment 4109



That outfit was absolutely one of the best ever and tho he's very good at what he does, I can't stand him!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Oh yes Phil i agree it does have a certain amount of class doesn't it_



To me it just screams "style"! I look at this ensemble and have just four words for it - MAG-NI-FI-CENT!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I hear this guy was runner up to the Pope_



Hmmm..I don't think he qualifies for Best Dressed Man, something seems to be missing..:concern:mg:


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Katy wrote._  I get so angry that you continue to post my picture. Enough already!
> 
> _*Sorry Katy we think you are such a sexpot we can't help but put your photo on here all the time, get used to it*_



I have to 'fess up, I am a sexpot around the house and only stepped outside to put the garbage container out for pickup....not fair!


----------



## Casper (Dec 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Hmmm..I don't think he qualifies for Best Dressed Man, something seems to be missing..:concern:mg:



_*OG.....you beat me to it.......my thoughts too......can't help but notice these things when the pants are so tight...*_
:eek1:


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Hmmm..I don't think he qualifies for Best Dressed Man, something seems to be missing..:concern:mg:



I would say a very important something is missing.  Matt Lauer explained the torture he had to go through to hide "it" with his outfit posted above and perhaps this poor guy did the same...or maybe it was never there to begin with.  Who knows these days?

*Well, on 2nd look, you can't tell with Matt, but there are pix I've seen where he is flat as can be in front and I'm sure it was most uncomfortable!*


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I have to 'fess up, I am a sexpot around the house and only stepped outside to put the garbage container out for pickup....not fair!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

_OMG you girls are perves, i wouldn't think of looking down under_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 4112


 
Oh Katy that's just how i pictured you , my god girl you are one hot woman


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _OMG you girls are perves, i wouldn't think of looking down under_



Oh, Right Jilly...With your quick wit, I'm just surprised you didn't notice it before me:tongue-new::lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 4112



OMG, needed the laugh, thank you Phil.  But the way I look at it, if you've got it, flaunt it.  Jealousy is not a good thing, so you may have to deal with it as best you can.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> Oh Katy that's just how i pictured you , my god girl you are one hot woman



I am hot, Jilly, that's not one of my better pictures.  I didn't have my lipstick on and that would have made all the difference in the world!  But who puts lipstick on to take the trash out??!!  Just know I would have looked a LOT better!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I am hot, Jilly, that's not one of my better pictures.  I didn't have my lipstick on and that would have made all the difference in the world!  But who puts lipstick on to take the trash out??!!  Just know I would have looked a LOT better!



Don't know how you could have looked any better than that, a real natural beauty!  

Old saying:...Beauty is only skin deep...but ugly goes to the bone.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 30, 2013)

_*Casper: 






			OG.....you beat me to it.......my thoughts too......can't help but notice these things when the pants are so tight...
		
Click to expand...

*_


> :eek1:



My thought was he looks like an overweight woman down there...they have a name for that look, but not sure I should mention it.


----------



## Casper (Dec 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> _*Casper:
> 
> My thought was he looks like an overweight woman down there...they have a name for that look, but not sure I should mention it.*_


_*

Go for it OG.......we've most likely heard it before anyway..... :wink:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

OG


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh go ahead and say it Casper. We're all adults here.  To me, it looked very top heavy for a man  and extremely poorly well endowed for a man, but who the heck knows what/who we're really looking at?


----------



## Casper (Dec 30, 2013)

_*Hey, it wasn't me Katy..... I can only think of one name for that, two words......but I may be wrong.....
What do I know?
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I am hot, Jilly, that's not one of my better pictures.  I didn't have my lipstick on and that would have made all the difference in the world!  But who puts lipstick on to take the trash out??!!  Just know I would have looked a LOT better!



*Oh i know i know, it's the small things that us girls do that make all the difference, but honestly the lippy would be a waste just to take the trash out*


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Casper:





> _*I can only think of one name for that, two words......but I may be wrong.....*_



Casper were you thinking of a digit on the foot of a *Camelus bactrianus?

*​


----------



## Casper (Dec 30, 2013)

_*OG.......you've hit the nail right on the head.....:iagree:*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I am hot, Jilly, that's not one of my better pictures.  I didn't have my lipstick on and that would have made all the difference in the world!  But who puts lipstick on to take the trash out??!!  Just know I would have looked a LOT better!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish you'd used the 'spoiler' option on that. 

  :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 31, 2013)

*OMG Phil she looks sooo bewdiful now *


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

Katybug said:


> THAT GUY....what happened to Elvis Costello?  Is he still with us?  I could GOOGLE, but you're obviously a big fan and I'm thinking you may know...and it's easier than googling. (wink!)



Oh, he's doing great and even has new stuff out and about.  Just finished touring the east coast.  Can't keep a good man down.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

Speaking of an old queen . . .


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 4116



See, I told you!  See how much better I look w/lipstick?  Won't happen again!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_*Oh Katy when i saw your picture to tell you the truth i was blown away by your beauty, those voluptuous lips are something else, have ya possibly thought about a modelling career.
            Sigh i am so envious of you, every day i sit in front of the mirror {Panel Beater} trying to improve my looks so people will stop laughing at me, and here you are you just need to pop on your metallic super stretch mesh gown and pop lippy on and you look absolutely bewdiful, how do you do it??*_


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Oh Katy when i saw your picture to tell you the truth i was blown away by your beauty, those voluptuous lips are something else, have ya possibly thought about a modelling career.
> Sigh i am so envious of you, every day i sit in front of the mirror {Panel Beater} trying to improve my looks so people will stop laughing at me, and here you are you just need to pop on your metallic super stretch mesh gown and pop lippy on and you look absolutely bewdiful, how do you do it??
> *_
> I have a lot of beauty tips I'll be happy to send you, Jilly, but in a personal message.....I can't just share them with everyone. You don't just wake up this beautiful, it requires a lot of effort.  And I don't want to brag, but I have a stylist who helps with my wardrobe selection, something you may not be able to afford.  I'll help you all I can, but can't promise you'll look anywhere near as good as I do.  It's pretty much genetic, you either have it or you don't!  It's the luck of the draw, don't you think?  Please don't hate me because I'm beautiful!   _(And I'm thinking of our new members who are thinking :wtf:. )
> _


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

I know Katy's secret - she has a magic makeup mirror!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

*Pssst Phil where's the lippy?*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

Katy wrote..
                     I have a lot of beauty tips I'll be happy to send you, Jilly, but in a personal message.....I can't just share them with everyone. You don't just wake up this beautiful, it requires a lot of effort. And I don't want to brag, but I have a stylist who helps with my wardrobe selection, something you may not be able to afford. I'll help you all I can, but can't promise you'll look anywhere near as good as I do. It's pretty much genetic, you either have it or you don't! It's the luck of the draw, don't you think? Please don't hate me because I'm beautiful! (And I'm thinking of our new members who are thinking 

_*Oh Katy i would appreciate all the help i can get, as you will see by my photo which i don't share with just anyone, i smoke and it has damaged my delicate skin, i use solvol to wash my face but fear i may need something stronger, any suggestions.  My hair is a worry as i used to have rainbow dreadlocks and again the damage is devastating, i was told that car oil was good for it so rub that in each day after i have done a mud mask, but i still have wrinkles , PM me with some hints i badly need some  {{{HUGS}}}*_





                      I have a lot of beauty tips I'll be happy to send you, Jilly, but in a personal message.....I can't just share them with everyone. You don't just wake up this beautiful, it requires a lot of effort. And I don't want to brag, but I have a stylist who helps with my wardrobe selection, something you may not be able to afford. I'll help you all I can, but can't promise you'll look anywhere near as good as I do. It's pretty much genetic, you either have it or you don't! It's the luck of the draw, don't you think? Please don't hate me because I'm beautiful! (And I'm thinking of our new members who are thinking


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> *Pssst Phil where's the lippy?*



*whispers*

She hasn't started her session yet - she's still doing her opening incantation:

"Mirror, mirror, held by stud,
Red my lips help me to flood"


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_Whispers Oh ok _


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Speaking of an old queen . . .



LOL  He would probably call himself that, but I love his music.  His CIRCLE OF LIFE from THE LION KING brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Whispers Oh ok _



Jilly, that's a great picture, but there's a lot of work to be done here. I'm thinking my makeup tricks may not work quite so well. How do I say this nicely, you have far more wrinkles than I do.  Check on-line, there are some excellent plastic surgeons around.....and I'll go ahead and 'fess up that I use them on a regular basis.  But I've only had face lifts so far.  I'm slightly considering lipo for my lil tummy, just a tad.  What do ya think, should I go for it?  Men stare at my belly all the time and it's causing a lot of jealousy problems with my friends.  I've had to deal with jealousy of my looks all my life, so I'm thinking I'll just let the belly keep hanging.  Also, I use it to set my wine on and I would hate to give that up!  You can see it's a really big decision for me.

But I'm happy to tell you I have quite a few of the see through stretch outfits I was wearing in the picture and will get one in the mail to you.  That should help somewhat.  At least people will notice your body and not your face quite so much.  And I feel so good about being able to do that, my good deed for the day!:bowknot:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Katybug said:


> LOL  He would probably call himself that, but I love his music.  His CIRCLE OF LIFE from THE LION KING brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it.



Agreed - he's a mega-queen but I learned to play keyboards by reading sheet music of his songs note by note, so he's got my respect as an excellent keyboardist. 

... note I didn't say "pianist" ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Katybug said:


> I'm slightly considering lipo for my lil tummy, just a tad.  What do ya think, should I go for it?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> *P*_*M me with some hints i badly need some  {{{HUGS}}}*_


----------



## TICA (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked her better with the belly.   Actually, I think her the Elvis character would produce some very handsome offspring.  Elvis just needs to locate his parts to make that happen.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 2, 2014)

_Oh no Phil liposuction on Bewdifuls tummy won't do, after all it is like the window or verandah to her soul.
      I must say i do like my makeover, will that cost me very much to have that done and how long will it take as i only have a few hours free, call me with a quote_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I certainly wouldn't want to be accused of sucking out someone's soul! I'll make sure I restore her to her former beauty.

As for your make-over cost ... the wig is from a Dolly Parton Close-Out Sale on eBay, the bow is from a Christmas present I had laying around and the lips are those wax ones you get at the candy store. 

Wig: $19.95USD (+ $49.95USD S&H)
Bow: $0USD
Lips: $0.50USD
_________________________________

*TOTAL:* *$70.40USD*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 2, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Jilly, that's a great picture, but there's a lot of work to be done here. I'm thinking my makeup tricks may not work quite so well. How do I say this nicely, you have far more wrinkles than I do.  Check on-line, there are some excellent plastic surgeons around.....and I'll go ahead and 'fess up that I use them on a regular basis.  But I've only had face lifts so far.  I'm slightly considering lipo for my lil tummy, just a tad.  What do ya think, should I go for it?  Men stare at my belly all the time and it's causing a lot of jealousy problems with my friends.  I've had to deal with jealousy of my looks all my life, so I'm thinking I'll just let the belly keep hanging.  Also, I use it to set my wine on and I would hate to give that up!  You can see it's a really big decision for me.
> 
> But I'm happy to tell you I have quite a few of the see through stretch outfits I was wearing in the picture and will get one in the mail to you.  That should help somewhat.  At least people will notice your body and not your face quite so much.  And I feel so good about being able to do that, my good deed for the day!:bowknot:


*Katy the fact that guys stare at your tummy is probably because they think you are pregnant, lord knows it's big enough to be, and there is no way i am jealous of your looks, i mean to say have you had a good look at my photo, by the way putting your wine glass on your fat stomach is not a good look, men don't like to be outdone.
           As far as the outfits i would appreciate some of them as long as they haven't been worn, germs and all that.
     That statement about my face wasn't very nice Katy, i happen to be a very attractive woman and if you can't accept that i am prettier than you well you have a big problem,you need to get a new mirror.

  I must fly i have a photo shoot with Vogue.*   Hope that didn't sound harsh wasn't meant to be LOL


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 2, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't want to be accused of sucking out someone's soul! I'll make sure I restore her to her former beauty.
> 
> As for your make-over cost ... the wig is from a Dolly Parton Close-Out Sale on eBay, the bow is from a Christmas present I had laying around and the lips are those wax ones you get at the candy store.
> 
> ...



*Done deal that is a lot cheaper than i thought it would be, those lips are superb.*


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> *Done deal that is a lot cheaper than i thought it would be, those lips are superb.*



Cool! My PayPal name is "SickSifu666" - I'll pack the stuff up and have it out to you tomorrow.




> *you well you have a big problem,you need to get a new mirror.
> 
> *



*CAT FIGHT! CAT FIGHT! *

:woohoo1:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 2, 2014)

TICA said:


> I liked her better with the belly.   Actually, I think her the Elvis character would produce some very handsome offspring.  Elvis just needs to locate his parts to make that happen.....



TICA, what a great little matchmaker you are!:love_heart:  I would have never thought about that...errr...but on second thought, do we really want those two breeding...oh, never mind, Elvis may be lacking an essential part anyway!layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 2, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't want to be accused of sucking out someone's soul! I'll make sure I restore her to her former beauty.
> 
> As for your make-over cost ... the wig is from a Dolly Parton Close-Out Sale on eBay, the bow is from a Christmas present I had laying around and the lips are those wax ones you get at the candy store.
> 
> ...



New Found Self-Esteem: Priceless!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_*Good looking couple Phil*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Good looking couple Phil*_



I think they'd look cute on top of a wedding cake ... 


Love me tender,
love me sweet,
That gut has got to go.
You have made my life deplete,
and I love you so.

Love me tender,
love me true,
all my screams are full.
For my darlin' I love you,
and your fishnet too.

Love me tender,
love me long,
take me to your heart.
For it's there that I belong,
My chubby little tart.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_I'm sure some gang member from the Mafia could use them on their cake_


----------

